# Wooden Push Cart/Walker



## beachcitymama (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Not sure if this is the right thread for this, but I'm looking for suggestions on a toy I'd like to buy...my daughter is about to start walking, and when we were in a children's store the other day she was having a blast with what I think was a HABA doll pram. I looked online and it's a bit out of my price range, so I'm wondering if anyone knows of any similar items that they enjoy...maybe from a more independent seller or at least less expensive?

Thanks!


----------



## gypsyhips26 (Feb 21, 2008)

hi there...
i see you are in brooklyn...i know there is a store in manhattan called Little Folks (on 23rd & Lex) that sells a plastic (i know, i know) toy stroller in pink or blue for about $15. I see them all time at our playground and my little guy loves them as well. (i still haven't had a chance to get to the store to check it out) I think you can also find them online. I know the HABA ones are so beautiful but pricey!

HTH!


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

radio flyer walker wagon too.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

Radio Flyer Walker Wagon:
Expensive, but oh we love it! And my walker still plays with it.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...m-20/ref=nosim


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

I know its plastic but my daughter has always loved her Little Tykes shopping cart. When buying a toy for a new walker remember that if the wheels spin too freely they will fall on their little faces







My daughters daycare had a poorly designed walking toy that would just slide out in front of the kids.


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

I'm a huge toygarden fan and I think this is one of the best carts I've seen... however I have never seen one in person so can't speak for its pro's or cons http://www.atoygarden.com/index.cfm?...roduct_ID=1955 $39 I think


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

Another vote for the radio flyer push wagon. My son could push it before he could walk independently, without it getting away from him. How, he rides in it and takes toys for a ride in it.


----------



## hollydlr (May 17, 2007)

We got this one from IKEA very inexpensive. It is kind of light weight so we ended up putting some weights in the bed when he was still small and leaning on it a lot, otherwise it would tip over. However, the wheels are adjustable so they don't go too fast, and I find it to be a really great option for the price point.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

We got a wooden one from a local toy store that was around $50. DD LOVES it and uses it all the time. I believe that this one on Amazon is by the same company (ours had green wheels and a blue base).http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Wood-T...2976026&sr=1-2

Here's another inexpensive one from Brio:
http://www.amazon.com/Brio-31350000-...976026&sr=1-10

This one is about $60: http://store.babycenter.com/product/...&ci_sku=211889


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

Love the Radio flyer walker wagon... he love to put things in it, sit in it, and push it around. It has become part of his regular play items eventhough he is past the beginner walking stage.


----------



## beachcitymama (Jun 13, 2008)

Awesome suggestions! I don't think Ikea U.S. has that cart, otherwise that would be perfect, and I love the one from Toy Garden...so many great options. Thanks for the help!


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I got a walker wagon from haba that is less expensive than the doll pram. I think the one I got runs about $100. Not sure if that's out of your range but FWIW, it's got a cute little seat and storage area so it really grows with them and or other siblings. It is so sturdy and will last forever.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Plan toys makes a wood push cart that comes with assorted wooden blocks. It's consideably less expensive than haba.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

we have the plan toys walker, it's great...
http://www.hazelnutkids.com/cgi-bin/...i?item=PT51230

you can shop @, i think we paid $50 ish


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Another vote for the Radio Flyer Walker Wagon!


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

We have this Parents brand walker. It comes with a bunch of nice blocks (wood, soft, and rubber with squeakers) and it has a wire maze on it. But I don't know if I would buy it retail. (I found it for $13 at a consignment shop...) My kid definitely loves it though.


----------



## hollydlr (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beachcitybaby* 
I don't think Ikea U.S. has that cart, otherwise that would be perfect

I know I could never find it on the US site, but we purchased ours in one of the stores in the LA area - you might just have to stop by there and see if they actually have it...


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillian+1* 
We have this Parents brand walker. It comes with a bunch of nice blocks (wood, soft, and rubber with squeakers) and it has a wire maze on it. But I don't know if I would buy it retail. (I found it for $13 at a consignment shop...) My kid definitely loves it though.

Do NOT buy this toy.

I got it for free, as a hand-me down. Most of the time I love it, but there's this age between 8 months and oh, maybe 14 months -- say, prime WALKER TIME -- when babies (mine, and visitors







)think it's a step stool and persistently climb up to fall off. I had to hide it for several months with my first, and now my second, who just hit 8 months, has been climbing up. He hasn't fallen yet, but he's come close, so it's hiding time again. In between I kept it out because the blocks are great and my son liked to push it around, but I couldn't use it for the period when he was learning how to walk because it was simply too tempting. It also moves VERY quickly when not on carpet and so the new-toddler is often pulled down.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

My MIL bought that IKEA one in a store in Pittsburgh. DD loves it still. She also has a toy umbrella stroller, but usually chooses the pushcart.


----------



## Bay Area Babe (May 15, 2006)

We have the Radio Flyer - a first year birthday present from the grandparents - and DS still loves to play with it. It's fun to ride in, put stuff in, push down the street, down the driveway, stand in, etc.

I found the HABA one to go way too fast for a new walker.


----------

